# Seiko 6306-7001 From 1979!



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Hey all

This is a quick pic (taken last night) of one of my 6306s, dating from January 1979. I'll try to snap another couple in the sunshine (fingers crossed) today!

I'm kinda torn on favorite diver at the moment - 6306s sure are fine, but I love the 6105s as well!










Hope your days go well

Mark


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Here it is again, slightly different angle - and better light cause I took it today!










Cheers!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow! Amazing condition


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Wow! Amazing condition


Thanks! It's crazy - and if it wasn't such a dreadful play on words, I'd say it's like a little time capsule!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow looks great


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Cheers guys!

Here it is next to my 6105-8000 (note to self - check times and dates are the same before taking photos!), which came from a forum member here a while back!










All the best!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

makrie said:


> (note to self - check times and dates are the same before taking photos!),


Propper respect









That 6306 is in great shape


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Thanks all, appreciate the kind words! I just got photos back from the spa on my other two - can't wait to get them home!

Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

makrie said:


> Thanks all, appreciate the kind words! I just got photos back from the spa on my other two - can't wait to get them home!
> 
> Cheers


Sounds interesting, hope they arrive soon and look forward to seeing some pics soon


----------

